# 1998 Rockford Fosgate 500.2 repaired better than new



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've owned my RF 500.2 since new. I noticed something was not quite right years after purchase and some pretty heavy use. Since I had given up on car audio for quite some time, I let the amp sit. A short time ago, I got bit by the bug again and contacted Fosgate to see where I could have my amp repaired. I was told to contact Desert Audio Specialists in AZ.

My first call to the owner went quite well, he provided detailed information as to who would repair the amp. Specific instructions were provided by text.

I packed up my amp and included a brief explanation of the symptoms. The owner contacted me when the amp arrived, reassured me that I'd be taken care of promptly. That same week, I was contacted again for confirmation of shipping information. Of course, my phone was on silent so I missed a call and multiple texts (isn't that always the case).

The amp arrived in good time and included was an extremely detailed full page explanation of the repairs to the amp AND the reason behind those repairs. All my other questions were answered in detail, I was given a power output measurement of the amp in various modes. The letter was signed by the engineer himself.

Initial testing resulted in the sensation that the amp provided when I first bought it so many years ago. At that time it was powering two RF Power DVC 15's... the tail light blew right off the back of the car. The amp had the same feeling of intensity after the repair. You can just feel the power. 

I'm extremely happy to have found this repair facility. My PPI 5075DX is ready to go out for repair but I keep spending the funds on new equipment.

Thank you Desert Audio Specialists!


----------

